# Christmas Crop



## BigFunGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

I recently began to get low on funleaf.  :shocked: 
So i started a Christmas crop.
Details
Germination
(10/24/09) 60 seeds soaked in 80 degree F. tap water.  Checked on them every 8 hours.  
(10/25/09) 44 sunk and cracked within 24 hours. Put them in wet paper towels between 2 plates atop heating pad.  Temp of towels was 86 - 92 F.  
(10/26/09) First 42 to grow 1/2 centimeter taproots were bedded in MG seed starter mix in a flat with 7 inch dome, and placed atop heating pad.  One 26 watt 6500K spectrum (daylight) CFL light bulb in a $5 reflector was set atop the dome powered 24/7.  Temp of soil stayed 84  90 F.  Air in dome was 75 - 81 F.  With 68% -  75% humidity.  
(10/28/09) First 10 seedlings broke ground.  
(10/29/09) Husks on 12 or so are lost and cotys opened and turned green, making 10/29/09 the official birthday of the crop.  
Plants #1 - #7 are transplanted into Fox Farm Ocean Forrest soil.  Stems of the seedlings are buried completely.  5.5 x 5.5 inch square pots with 6 inch depth.  Rest of seedlings are left in dome.  Wanted to transplant more of them, had unavoidable commitments.


----------



## BigFunGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Recovered from halloween. (dress up parties are always wilder    )
(11/01/09) Best remaining 21 seedlings from the dome are transplanted and labeled #8  #28.  Remaining 12 seedlings and 10 seeds are destroyed.  Soil on all plants is covered with a thin layer of perlite. (Many people believe that light on the bottom of leaves will cause stretching.  I believe, at least in these specific conditions, the perlite layer results in less stretching.)  
(11/01/09) 400 watt MH is lowered to about 12 inches from tops and powered 16light/8dark, Day temperature at leaves is 75-79 F.  Plants are given 400 ml of room temperature tap just before night.


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome to MP, BFG!

are they any particular strain or some bag seed?

also, unless chopped extremely early, very doubtful of Xmas or New Year's bud.... possibly some Super Bowl bud.... that's what my Super Silver Haze is going to be....

best of luck on your grow! i've got my milk crate pulled up for this one....


----------



## BigFunGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

(11/03/09) All plants are given 50 ml room temperature tap.
(11/05/09) All plants are given 50 ml room temperature tap.
(11/08/09) All plants are given 400 ml room temperature tap just before night.
(11/09/09) Early Morning Pictures


----------



## BigFunGirl (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Flesh, These are lowrider2 so with a birthday of 10/29/09 they should be 8 weeks old on Christmas eve.  9 weeks at newyears.  I cut my last crop at 8 weeks exactly and the trichomes were perfect. Heres a close pic of #2 from my last batch.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

wow..nice  setup...Girl...Ill  be  fallowing  along  if  ya  dont  mind..Lovely  pic  ya  take...thanks  for  shareing  with  us...


take  care  and be safe:48:


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 9, 2009)

very nice.... being a clone or regular seed grower i often overlook the auto's....

seems like it'll be a holly jolly christmas afterall!

best of luck on the grow.... can't wait to see the outcome....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 9, 2009)

:watchplant: I'm in.....
I've got some autos that will be in the MG seed starter within the next two days. Will be watching with interest.
GREEN MOJO


----------



## BlueNose (Nov 9, 2009)

Well that is an impressive first post. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## 225smokestack (Nov 9, 2009)

Will be watching this one closely.  Good luck on the grow!  Nice set up!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

*i know where im heading newyear  

and welcome to MP eace:*


----------



## MarihuanatrÃ¤umt (Nov 10, 2009)

welcome to MP good luck to you!!!!


----------



## BigFunGirl (Nov 10, 2009)

*4u2smoke.  *Thanks, its a decent little camera and the lens fits right with the mag-lenses I use to see trichs, I love sharing the grow, since I cant tell anyone around here.  the photos are the best part of forums.  

*Flesh. * I understand that The autos can be frustrating sometimes with all the fuss that goes into growing from seed. (theres always at least one stunted/misshapen genetic runt)  Plus theres the added hassle that *males* create. You waste your $ and time and effort on them and have to pull them and dump their soil when they grow balls.   But,,, there is the *Speed* I *do love* the speed.   Im done growing in 8 weeks and have dry quality happyleaf in nine. (of course if Im out of personal Ill smoke it fresh.  Its a different experience, but still quite fun)  
Then theres the *Quality*.  I see people who say autos are crap quality, and I have *No Earthly Idea What Theyre Talking About* (laugh) this lowrider2 stuff is my absolute *favorite high*. (if the trichs are mostly cloudy with no amber when theyre clipped) It kicks my sex drive, sets my taste buds tingling, makes the music wider so I can dance,:dancing:  it *doesnt* have the paranoia, couch-lock, or the coma/nap requirement.
I share (just a joint or 2 here and there, to start the party or concert) and I get all kinds of compliments on the lowrider2 the northern lights I used to grow didnt get.  

*OldHippieChick.  *Great, we can get some compare and contrast action through the grow.  What strain(s) of auto are you germing?  

I'll be posting regularly. I'm seeing some obvious but minor distress on #5 and #20.  They have yellowing of the veins of the new growth. I think maybe I should have taken more time in prepping the FF, should have stirred and mixed it up better.  It's not burn I don't think, its deficiency. maybe magnesium or manganese. Got a couple pics here.  What do you guys think? Mineral salts solve this problem or am I way off?


----------



## OGKushman (Nov 10, 2009)

Definition of quality depends on the coast. 

Where are you? Right Coast?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 10, 2009)

BigFunGirl said:
			
		

> *OldHippieChick. *Great, we can get some compare and contrast action through the grow. What strain(s) of auto are you germing?


10 Fem Buddah White Dwarfs. First grow. Tent 48"x24"x60" soil 600Watt HPS.


----------



## bluealein56 (Nov 10, 2009)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Definition of quality depends on the coast.
> 
> Where are you? Right Coast?



It grows the same on the right as is does on the left, just as the same as on the east as the west.


----------



## the chef (Nov 10, 2009)

What about north and south?


----------



## BigFunGirl (Nov 13, 2009)

(11/12/09) All plants inspected for gender.  #5 was destroyed for being male.   All remaining plants are given 400 ml room temperature tap just before night.  No other plants showed sex.  
I wonder if the gender was affected by the difficiency it being the only one to show.

Early morning pictures tomorrow


----------



## OldHippieChick (Nov 13, 2009)

Were these Feminized seeds?
Also, I noticed a large percentage of your original seeds did not germinate. Is this the norm in your experience? I've been having very bad luck germinating and it's disheartening reading GJ after GJ and seeing 80-100% germination rates so I am looking for feedback on a realistic expectation.
I want to add that I really like your presentation style.


----------



## BigFunGirl (Nov 13, 2009)

*[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']OldHippieChick [/FONT]*"Were these Feminized seeds?"

No, not feminized.  These seeds were home-made quite a bit ago.  2 strong girls from my first lowrider2 crop were pollinated 4 weeks into growth and BOOM!  Over 300 seeds :holysheep:  that were sorted through for 254 seeds of the quality pictured here.
The original 10 seeds cost $106 to get. :rant:  Oh SURE! they are only $70 USD for the seeds,, UNLESS you want them shipped!   Want shipped stealth?  Well OF COURSE that costs MORE oh and by the way, you have to pay sales tax of the ****ING CC even though you are just buying your own money in a different form.  I,,, HATE,,,, Visa. :rant: 
 ok,, feel better now.  
On top of costing an arm and a leg, you never know what quality you're going to get.  Out of the 10 Lowrider2 shipped, 2 were small and slightly misshappen and a third had two intersecting seams. (the husk was quartered not halved, which pissed me off to no end as it was so OBVIOUSLY a bad seed :rant: ) these didn't crack at all.  So I got 7 decent non-fem seeds for $106 USD out of pocket.  That's about $15 per seed to get them to the mailbox.  Oh the freebies the stupid sites always include?  Yeah, I got 10 TINY, and I mean TINY seeds from a strain that has one of the strongest smell intensities available, so those were completely useless.   
ok,, feel better now.  

*[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']OldHippieChick [/FONT]*"I noticed a large percentage of your original seeds did not germinate. Is this the norm in your experience? I've been having very bad luck germinating and it's disheartening reading GJ after GJ and seeing 80-100% germination rates so I am looking for feedback on a realistic expectation."  
 While only 44 out of the 60 that were soaked, sunk and cracked in the first 24 hours, there is no rule that they can soak only for a day.  
There is also decent chance that some that soak and sink but do not crack right away would eventually (a day or four later) crack between the towels and become perfectly healthy plants.  
The 2 foot by 3 foot space can fit 11 of the bigger pots I use (after gender checks and transplanting).  
It can fit 28 of the little pots.  
To ensure only the best girls end up in the final chamber for the last 5 weeks.  I went with 28 strongest sprouts.  Hoping for at least 14 girls because you never know when one of your plants is going to be the tiny LR1 sized pheno. (I had one of these runts last crop #7)
Check these pics.  
The other reason for the overkill on seeds is I didnt want what I had 2 crops ago, which was 3 plants that lagged 8 days behind the rest.  Makes harvesting/drying suck since I use the same 2X3 space to dry as to grow.  (another reason autos are better for my space preferences)


----------



## BigFunGirl (Nov 13, 2009)

(11/13/09) Early Morning Pictures (16 days old)


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Nov 20, 2009)

(11/20/09) Early Morning Pictures (23 days old)


----------



## Hardcore-Blaza (Nov 27, 2009)

dammm ur grow looks cool, wich i had my hands on all them seeds... lucky you keep up the good work


----------



## FourTwenty (Nov 27, 2009)

looking good...........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 27, 2009)

:ciao:  :watchplant:  :bong:


Looking  Great:lama:


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 27, 2009)

The perlite makes everything look so clean.. The MH looks kinda funny with the green shine, mine is more white or blue light.. Will you switch to a HPS for flowering? Nice grow.. I will be following.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Nov 28, 2009)

Very nice set up bfg ill be tagging along for this grow.

btw have you kept them short and bushy is this via your lighting choice or is this indicative of the strain.

t4


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Nov 28, 2009)

*RiskyPack*, the pearlite is nice, it does make things look cleaner, and makes the photos easier to "read".  I had a mild knat (or whatever type of tiny little flying bugs they were) problem a few crops ago  and I noticed it was always worse right after watering,  they'd go crazy for the moist top layer of soil, I bought stickytraps (which cut them down greatly but couldn't get rid of them) and since I had some excess pearlite left over after mixing 20% into the FFOF I spread 3/4 of an inch out over the top of all my plants and that, along with the traps, shut the knats down completely.   (use a 1/4 inch layer now)  I don't know what type of bugs they were but apparently they were laying thier eggs in the soil and the pearlite layer kept them from being able to get into the dirt to lay them, or kept the babies from getting out.  The pearlite breaks up the light, and that keeps the top 2 inches of soil from baking to cracked dryness, more moisture held for the roots this way.  When transplanting to bigger pots you can see roots growing up out of the soil into the pearlite. (the pearlite all falls off when you flip them upside down to gett'em out.)  The plants can use more of the soil in the pot this way. 

*Time4Plan-B*  They are Lowrider2 strain.  On 16/8 lighting.  Though as you can see from todays pics. I have gone to the HPS. 

Time for some catchup.

(11/19/09) Transplanted #4, 6, 7, 9, 14, 15, 17, 24, 25, 26 and 27.  Each given 400 ml room temperature tap before transplant. Each bedded into larger pots, with previous rootballs covered completely under 1/2 inch FFOF, and watered again with 1300 ml room temperature tap. Then layered with pearlite.  

(11/21/09) Early morning glass/light cleaning. (normally done on Thursdays but went to bed after transplanting and completely forgot on Fri)  Bulb changed from 400Watt MH to 400Watt HPS. (accidentally ran HPS bulb for 20 seconds with switchable ballast set to MH,, then remembered and shut it down to flip the switch,,, appears to have done no harm)  

(11/21/09) All plants are given 200 ml room temperature tap just before night.  Lighting schedule changed to 12/12 until morning of 11/26/09 (Five 12 hour nights)

(11/26/09) Light schedule changed back to 18/6.  

(11/27/09) All plants given 1.4 liters room temperature tap.  

New Photos. 11/27/09  001-004 (30 days old) taken after/while watering.  11/27/09 005 in the closet after watering and 11/28/09 001 (31 days old) is today just after I re-arranged them.

Enjoy


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

:ciao:

:lama:

:48:

:watchplant:


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 3, 2009)

The girls are 36 days old today.  They should be ready (80%cloudy with no amber = ready for me  ) in 20 days.  
They are starting to pack on the flowers and the frosty/sugary goodness has begun.  The sticky smell should be here in a few more days.  
Some leaf damage on a few, I think they are getting too much light.  I may take down the mylar to reduce the light in the corners of the 2 by 3 foot space.

These pics from today 12/03/09 (36 days old).


----------



## Shakedowncat (Dec 3, 2009)

Gorgeous group of young ladies there, i'm definately following along!


----------



## the chef (Dec 3, 2009)

Nice! hey thats were i left my mountain dew


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 9, 2009)

The girls are 6 weeks old, 2 weeks from the chopping block. (chopping tentatively scheduled for 12/23/09)  
The buds are swelling and the trich's are comming along nicely.  I'll post some trich pics when they get cloudy

These pics from today (12/09/09) 42 days old 14 days to go.

First pic is 10 of the 11 plants.  The back row goes left-to-right in order of decending height, then front row is right-to-left. (the shortest plants stays in the closet cuz' my table is so small.  

The next 5 pics are closer shots of the back row.

Enjoy


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 9, 2009)

Good looking grow Girl! Keep it up, gonna be a very nice Christmas for you


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 9, 2009)

Very Impressed with your style BigFunGirl.


----------



## joker250 (Dec 10, 2009)

wow looking awesome! that's the strain I wanna grow I have been looking for a lowrider auto  seeds online . might you have a few left you would want to part with or something :-D


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey there BigFunGirl2,

    I think that I would want to veg a whole lot longer, to get more budski going ya know. I think maybe I'm going to go back outdoors. I miss my babies that grew so big, and gave so much of themselves to me. LOL

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 10, 2009)

Thankyou OldHippieChick, I appreciate that. I try to organize the posts well,, when I'm not too blazed. 

Thanks 225smokestack. It does look to be a wonderful christmas/newyears. 

KingKahuuna, these are autoflowering Lowrider#2 plants, so they flower independantly of light schedule, and last only so long before they naturally die. 11 weeks at the most I hear. I would love to be able to choose when they go to flower and veg them much bigger. Getting 5 ounces from 2 plants or 1 plant with a SCROG instead of 11 plants would be great from a legal perspective as well, but the genetics of these seeds won't allow it.  

Next grow I am thinking of moving to a non autoflowering variety and growing hydro again. 
One of the local hydro stores just started stocking the black 12 inch diameter 5 gallon buckets and the black 12 inch diameter 3 gallon buckets that fit inside the 5 gals. It may be a copycat of the "ebb and grow 12" but mine would only have 6 stations. 
It would look a lot like this video from youtube

(I'm not allowed to post hxxp links since I don't have 15 total posts lol. if you want the address just ask me)

and would follow a most of the instructions from this page. 

(I'm not allowed to post hxxp links since I don't have 15 total posts lol. if you want the address just ask me)

havent decided yet. if it is just too much $ and work, I may make individual DWC buckets which means a lot of individual nutrient checking and adjusting (boo). but my summer temperatures are too high for DWC (the water won't hold enough oxygen at 77 F.)
I may decide to go off on my own and make a flood and drain system where each 5 gall is the rez and each 3 gall is the floodtable holding the hydroton and roots. This way I can hydro in the summer. still researching. options.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 10, 2009)

Looking  wonderful *GigFunGirl2*...why  cant  ya   post  a  link?  I  dont  think  theres  a  15 pos  limit..if  so  just  go  to  the  introduction  section  and  wellcome  16  people..lol..I  was  high  looking  at  those  last  sets  of  pics...If  ya  need  any  help Harvesting  ya  know  where to  find  me..and  I  would  like  to  see  your  flood  and  drain  system  as  this  is  what I  was  looking  into  for  a  ne  room..thanks  for  shareig..take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Dec 10, 2009)

See iwas wondedering why you didn't veg long. Nice looking auto's! Looking foward to a smoke report.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 10, 2009)

im very impressed bigfungirl.

t4


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just a view of the girls to check in.

These pics from today (12/14/09)

First is HPS in full effect 
Second is flash from the camera 
Third  from a different angle.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

very lovely ladies!! what kinda yield do you expect???


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm guessing about 4.25 ounces dry.  :hubba: :hubba:  
I am secrectly hoping for it to be more than that.  :evil:  
I must admit however, that I would be happy with anything 3 ounces and up. :ignore:  What with it being a 6 sqare foot closet full of autoflowering dwarfs in soil.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 15, 2009)

You'll get a lot more, even though they are dwarfs.. Those plants look dank.. I only have 2 ft x 2 ft in my closet and I'm hoping for the same if not more.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 21, 2009)

It's getting close, how are things going?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking  Great  *BFG*...Mojo  for the closet:lama:


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 25, 2009)

These pics taken on Monday. (12/21/09)  The smell was bad Monday, but is now overpowering.  

Picture descriptions, in order 

1. #1-5 
2. #6-10
3. #1
4. #2
5. #3
6. #4
7. #5
8. #10 and #11 (these 2 seem to be tied for last place)

I will inspect the trics 10/25/09, and hopefully I will see 1 or 2 amber trics on each plant, and be able to clip them (I tire of the smell).  If I don't see any amber, ill wait.


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 25, 2009)

More pics from Monday (12/21/09) 54 days old in these pictures.


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 25, 2009)

nice garden there BFG2. I got to say the view is great.


----------



## the chef (Dec 25, 2009)

Very impressive BFG2! With a haul like that you can afford to wait fer the amber. Excellent job! Merry x-mas.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 25, 2009)

tight lookin dwarfs ya got goin BFG2 :aok:
 :watchplant:  is there a smilie for watching avatar too?  :rofl:
  if ya dont mind me askin, is that you in ya avatar? :hubba:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 25, 2009)

hahahaha you are a kick BFGirl - nice bud porn in the avitar hahahaha


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 25, 2009)

The Girls are ready. :woohoo:   

Got back from responsibilities and checked them out a few hours ago. (12/25/09)  They are showing 85-90% cloudy with the rare 1 or 2 amber Trichomes on most of them.  
Some have no amber but are ready in my opinion since they'd probably start showing in 3 or 4 days.  Except #9 and #11 probably could use another few days I think, so they may get a reprieve.  

I have clipped and trimmed #1, #2, and #3 and am taking a break, mostly to re-bake. :bong: I Simply LOVE trimming, it's so very satisfying.  I've got the music going and I couldn't be happier. :fly: 
I am documenting the harvest of course.  I will have pictures soon.  but have to get back to work if I want to do at least 6 plants tonight.  

zipflip, the avatar was taken Monday, so yeah.  I never get to show off my corsets anymore.  So I brought one out for a special Christmas occasion. I'll pick out a nice PG-13 pic of me in the garden when I wrap up this trimming.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2009)

hello *BigfunGirl2*...its Christmas Day..your  grow is  8 weeks yesturday  last  picks  shown  was on  12/09..any  way we  can  see  the  garden  and  did  ya  change  ya  name?  the  thread start  has  youas *BigFunGirl* 


Merry Christmas BG


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2009)

sorry missed a page ..lol...I  see  ya  did  today..my  oppologizes..:48:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 25, 2009)

Impressive, organized grow bfg. Did you top any of them or do some split and give more tops? benny likes big fun girls, but mine are 8 foot outdoor girls with sweet buds on them. Safer than messing with real big girls.lol 4u, you are going to get hit with a chair, watchit.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 26, 2009)

> zipflip, the avatar was taken Monday, so yeah. I never get to show off my corsets anymore. So I brought one out for a special Christmas occasion. I'll pick out a nice PG-13 pic of me in the garden when I wrap up this trimming.


   you got a collection of corsets or something? 
  i vote a pic of a diff corset with each harvested individual plant. my favorite color is black or purple :aok:  lol
  jus funnin  :hubba: 
 congrats on the harvest!!  :48:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2009)

Purple is fine. lol


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't wait for the pic updates.... you do a good GJ and this was a clean no drama grow, all business. Respect and congrats.


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Business first :farm: Going to do a few posts tonight all inna row. I promised pictures so here goes.

The girls are trimmed,*  Thank god, I thought I would die from the smell.  *I trimmed #1-#5 on 12/25/09 and #6-#11 on 12/27/09

Lets start with pics of the closet just before lightsout, and plants #2-#8. Plant #1 ended up in pieces but youll see it hanging in a bit.


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 28, 2009)

More business second :farm: 

And now for a couple of trichome shots off of #1 and #6. 

A pic of the closet before the last 6 were hung.  First 5 were trimmed and hung. (#5 on the left then descending order to #1 on the right [in 3 pieces]) you can see that about 15 inches was the tallest, though #2 will be the most bud and is shorter at about 12.25 inches.  

And then all the trimmed bud hanging.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 28, 2009)

wowie - big fun. 
I gota go tuck myself in now but I can't wait to see how it turns out in the AM.:clap:


----------



## the chef (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice! congrats on your harvest! Looks like some kill-er!


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 28, 2009)

Now that business is officially handled.  :bong: ,,, AHHH

Responses

420benny "Did you top any of them or do some split and give more tops?"
No, it's my understanding that the lowrider#2 do not take well to topping.    Some of them grow side branches just as tall or taller than the main cola, but I prefer the taller pheno with a bigger % of the flowers in the main cola.   #1-#4.  
zipflip I do have a number of corsets, of different types, over the bust, under, back-lace fitting, and hook-and-eye front fitting (easier to get out of :evil: ) I love to smoke up, and dress up,, and have fun, who doesn't.  

Edited for anonymity of course, and rated PG-13 by the Marijuana Picture Association of America :rofl:  Enjoy!

Heres an HPS shot for all you boys out there who love to stare at the garden.  :watchplant:


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 28, 2009)

wow, nice harvest!
And might i suggest a perpetual garden so we can get new pics on a revolving, regular basis? :hubba:


----------



## ta2dguy (Dec 28, 2009)

great looking grow bfg2. amazing looking plants, congrats and enjoy.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 28, 2009)

Did I miss a wet weight?


----------



## BigFunGirl2 (Dec 28, 2009)

OldHippieChick, I have only a small scale. (with no bateries currently )  So no wet weight, but I will be doing individual dry weights after I remove the stems.  They are drying nicely, with the RH in the space at 25-30% they should be ready for the mason jars or tupperware quite soon.  

4u2smoke, yeah, I changed the name from BigFunGirl to BigFunGirl2.  I had to redo my operating system to get Warcraft to quit crashing. and I lost my password for this forum.  So i just made a new screen name.  

monkeybusiness, As far as a perpetual grow goes. I have to fix the smell problem first.  I am tired of the spare room smelling whenever I grow, and have decided to build a 3 x 3 x 6  foot box (OR 3 x 4 x 6) with a can2600 carbon filter with canfan 4inch HO. to scrub the air.  I will document it of course but probably not in this log, as I will not be growing for at least 2 weeks (VACATIONALLIEVERWANTED,, VACATIONTIMETOGETAWAY!)  

I want to grow a non-autoflowering mostly sativa strain next. Though unless I can figure something out, I may have to do a road trip to Ontario Canada  for over the counter seed purchases.  Wish it was easier to get non-bagseed beans. :hairpull: While I am vegging the new stuff, there may be a number of these LR#2 pants that go to full maturity while I keep the new stuff on 18/6 since the LR#2 can do that.  

Thank you all for the compliments, encouragement, and questions.  I'll be back to post more pics when it's all processed.  Individual dry wieghts will get posted too.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 28, 2009)

Have you looked into the Attitude seedbank (or others)? I've had many successful orders from them using both a CC and a moneyorder. Never had any issues. Painless, timely and stealth.


----------



## 225smokestack (Dec 28, 2009)

Great looking harvest you got there BFG!  Congrats!


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 28, 2009)

thx for the late Christmas gift bfg... the corset is very nice :hubba: er, I mean garden!


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 28, 2009)

BigFunGirl2 said:
			
		

> Heres an HPS shot for all you boys out there who love to stare at the garden. :watchplant:


 
hell yeah!  looks good!  the plants too


----------



## First Time Caller (Dec 28, 2009)

Happy Christmas to you, Happy Christmas to you......and happy Christmas to us guys with your garden shot:hubba:

Nice looking grow, glad the Christmas timing worked out for you.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't know how I always miss these good journals!  Very Nice grow BFG2!  I bet you have an oz + per plant there...just my thoughts...I like the corset to!  Thanks for the pics...I'm with ya Zip...a different color for every plant would be nice...lol  Very impressive grow!


----------



## BigFunGirl (Jan 1, 2010)

Some dry measurements and photos

plant#1 
17.1g net  
0.603 ounces
plant#2 
18.3g net  
0.645 ounces
plant#3
17.1g net  
0.603 ounces
plant#4
15.6g net  
0.550 ounces

I'll have the final tally on them all in a couple days

Pictures
1. The space
2. Each plant got it's own container 1-4 all same sized just turned 2 of them sideways
3. The box of personal, thank god my stuff is done, i've been smoking mexican brick-weed from, "the guy" someone knows for a week, thats it on the left of the lighter.  

Ill be back with more #'s and pics i a few days. and a detailed smoke report,. I'm on #3 tonight :bong: and it's exactly what I expected from my girls.


----------



## lordhighlama (Jan 1, 2010)

oh man that is some serious dirt weed on the left there... glad to see you won't have to be smoking that anymore.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi,

I love seeing another closet grower cranking out the dank budz... :hubba:  Congrats on your harvest and onward and dankward in 2010!  It looks like you have a very nice bloom closet setup.  

Rock ON~!


----------

